# Preg. Test Invalid?



## ImMACnificent (Mar 22, 2009)

I have been on birth control CONSISTENTLY for about 6-7 months now. I have never missed or skipped a pill.
Before I got on the pill (Yaz), I had VERY inconsistent periods. I would have one, then not have one for three months, then have one again. Worried the crap out of me. I have had NO problems since I got on Yaz, but this past month, I missed a period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have had like 2 periods since the last time I even had sex. So wtf? I know stress can be a big part of it, but it just worries me after having consistent, regular periods, then BAM.

I bought a preg. test JUST to make sure, the result was the MINUS (negative) symbol but it wasn't as dark as I wanted it to be. There is no sign at all of a second line, but I just wanted DEFINITE results.

I know I need to go to the doctor, I am HOPING it starts soon. I am supposed to start next week. So right now I am going on a month late. 

Just wanted some input on if I should be worried. I mean, I am pretty damn smart about my BC (I know it's never 100% though), he never... -ahems- inside me, plus we used protection. I haven't had any morning sickness, nausea, etc. So there is just no way I'm preggo, right? I know you guys aren't doctors, but I need someone to ease my worry. <3 thanks, lovelies.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm kind of having somewhat of a similiar situation as you, with worrying about the effectiveness of your bc.

The only thing I could recommend is waiting a few more days IF you can and then taking another pregnancy test. But if you really want results soon you can try seeing if your doctor can order a pregnancy test done with blood instead of urine. This can give you results MUCH MUCH sooner. If they can't fit you in their schedule asap, try calling a Planned Parenthood and asking about any walk in days they are having. And just go from there.

I hope everything works out in your favor!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I'm kind of having somewhat of a similiar situation as you, with worrying about the effectiveness of your bc.

The only thing I could recommend is waiting a few more days IF you can and then taking another pregnancy test. But if you really want results soon you can try seeing if your doctor can order a pregnancy test done with blood instead of urine. This can give you results MUCH MUCH sooner. If they can't fit you in their schedule asap, try calling a Planned Parenthood and asking about any walk in days they are having. And just go from there.

I hope everything works out in your favor!_

 

God, I hate going to the doctor. I just hope I start when I am supposed to in the next week or two. If not, then I will go. 

My BF and I are NOT. NOT. NOT ready for children. Hence why we are careful and "responsible", in my opinion, but using protection and BC. PLUS we hardly ever do it (we have been together three years. hahah). Seriously, I would just DIE if I were pregnant. I just....WOW I cant even imagine.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_God, I hate going to the doctor. I just hope I start when I am supposed to in the next week or two. If not, then I will go. 

My BF and I are NOT. NOT. NOT ready for children. Hence why we are careful and "responsible", in my opinion, but using protection and BC. PLUS we hardly ever do it (we have been together three years. hahah). Seriously, I would just DIE if I were pregnant. I just....WOW I cant even imagine._

 
I don't like doctors either, nor do I like having any kind of needle work done to me either. But it might just be worth it if it's really stressing you out. Plus remember if your period is just late and there's nothing wrong, the stress might be making it even later. 

How about trying tomorrow morning (it's the best time to take pregnancy  tests) again with the home pregnancy test? 

I totally get what you mean on not being ready for kids.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I don't like doctors either, nor do I like having any kind of needle work done to me either. But it might just be worth it if it's really stressing you out. Plus remember if your period is just late and there's nothing wrong, the stress might be making it even later. 

How about trying tomorrow morning (it's the best time to take pregnancy  tests) again with the home pregnancy test? 

I totally get what you mean on not being ready for kids._

 

Ya I dont want to spend another 10 freaking + dollars on a test. I was already annoyed to take one in the first place. I really just DONT think Im pregnant. I go through this all the time with my damn inconsistent periods I have been scared so many times. I thought the issue was over when I got back on BC. =( Stupid hormones, stupid uterus, stupid womanhood!


----------



## moopoint (Mar 22, 2009)

Take another pregnancy test, a different brand. If you are a month late already I don't think you need to wait a few days.

I really doubt you are preggo because you are already prone to inconsistent periods, it is a tad weird that that the BC lost its effectiveness though.

PLUS you have had 2 periods since you last had sex. I really doubt it. You might need to go on a different BC though, something stronger.

I went on Tricyclin ( I might have misspelled that) for the same reason, inconsistent periods. I've had no problems since.

Either way, you'll need to see the doc, to get a new prescription. Which does suck, doctors offices are the new hell.

Hope things work out for you


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 22, 2009)

I have verryyy irregular periods on bc, although I'm not taking Yaz. I think I'm on Ortho Tri-Cyclen. But anyways, I have gone months w/o a period, then months where I get some weird brown spotting but not real blood, eww huh. But yea, if you have had 2 periods since the last time you had sex, then you're likely not pregnant (although pregnant ladies can experience period-like bleeding I think). But yea, it sounds like you are very careful, so don't worry yourself too much. I know how it feels, I've made myself physically ill from worrying about a late period in the past- not fun.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Mar 22, 2009)

moo- I was on Tricyclin for years as a teen! It really helped.

I got on Yaz just because it was suggested by my doctor. It's so weird that after this many months it would do this. I am hoping it is just a fluke and maybe my hormones are out of whack for a minute or maybe just stress, but I really haven't been stressed lately! 

The other thing is I got on Lexapro about....going on 2 months ago. I am hoping that isn't affecting anything. I have looked online, haven't found anything about that having any affect on periods.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I have verryyy irregular periods on bc, although I'm not taking Yaz. I think I'm on Ortho Tri-Cyclen. But anyways, I have gone months w/o a period, then months where I get some weird brown spotting but not real blood, eww huh. But yea, if you have had 2 periods since the last time you had sex, then you're likely not pregnant (although pregnant ladies can experience period-like bleeding I think). But yea, it sounds like you are very careful, so don't worry yourself too much. I know how it feels, I've made myself physically ill from worrying about a late period in the past- not fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I know, irregular periods are the worst thing to experience. The damn worrying! I have probably spent 100 bucks on pregnancy tests (even when I knew theyd be negative) just to ease my worry in the past. 

I might have to get back on Ortho if Yaz is being a jerk.


----------



## moopoint (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_moo- I was on Tricyclin for years as a teen! It really helped.

I got on Yaz just because it was suggested by my doctor. It's so weird that after this many months it would do this. I am hoping it is just a fluke and maybe my hormones are out of whack for a minute or maybe just stress, but I really haven't been stressed lately! 

The other thing is I got on Lexapro about....going on 2 months ago. I am hoping that isn't affecting anything. I have looked online, haven't found anything about that having any affect on periods._

 
That Lexapro might be the culprit. I mean meds are gonna interact with each other and change each other's effectiveness whether it's stated or not. Its bound to happen. And seeing as you started taking it 2 months ago, and your period is a month late... It prob took a month for the Lexapro to really become effective.

Doctors suck big time, but you gotta go. Maybe he/she'll adjust the dosages so it doesn't disrupt your life so much. Worrying about late periods is an unnecessary stress in life. Seriously, we have enough stress as is, throwing this into the mix is absolute torture.

Everything will work out. I have a good feeling


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 23, 2009)

I wish you luck sweetie...and hopefully it will be negative and you just need an adjustment on the BC....

I had three DS pregnancy test 2 said negative ...1 was in the middle with no response.....Doctors urine test said negative...still not feeling well after after 3 months...Blood test said PREGNANT...His name is Christian by the way!

Oh I forgot....I was on the pill to regulate my cycle..had been for about 6 years......AND my tubes were tied!! Guess God meant for Christian to be here!!


----------



## rbella (Mar 23, 2009)

That scares the crap outta me, TISH!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_That scares the crap outta me, TISH!!!_

 
HELLO!!! I cried for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 two weeks straight and could not get out bed.....But I was happy around about Prego Month 6


----------



## moopoint (Mar 23, 2009)

He is a determined little man.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

You most likely aren't pregnant, but it's always good to check again just to be on the safe side. Like *moopoint* said, try a different brand. Every body is different- I like First Responce (it's what I've always used) and my friend swears by Dollar Store pregnancy tests!

I would usually say to take a urine test of another brand and just wait another month or two before you get a blood test, but since you are on the pill that must change something.  I definitely suggest you go to your doctor or even Planned Parenthood and get a blood test.

But a missed period doesn't ALWAYS equal pregnacy. Like you said, stress can be a huge part of it. Lack of certain vitamins and signifigant weight loss or weight lost too fast can also make a period disappear.

Good luck!

And Tish, that is a really interesting story. I guess he really was meant to be here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find the story very touching, is that strange?


----------



## User93 (Mar 23, 2009)

My God Tish!!! Were you gertting periods that 3 months?? That scared me so much, we had an "accident" with my bf wit a broken rubber, I took a pill, got 2 periods since that day and 3 tests said negative but fuck Im really scared now again!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_My God Tish!!! Were you gertting periods that 3 months?? That scared me so much, we had an "accident" with my bf wit a broken rubber, I took a pill, got 2 periods since that day and 3 tests said negative but fuck Im really scared now again!_

 
Yes I was...However they were very very light.....But my doctors both agree my case was hella rare...so my body was just weird....Don't be scared I am sure you are okay...


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 23, 2009)

By a pregnancy test that says either pregnant or not pregnant, so you don't have to wonder about the little faint lines.  Also, I'm like 99% sure you can have a false negative but not a false positive on home tests.
And WOW Tish!  That is amazing!  He really was meant to be in your life!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_By a pregnancy test that says either pregnant or not pregnant, so you don't have to wonder about the little faint lines. Also, I'm like 99% sure you can have a false negative but not a false positive on home tests.
And WOW Tish! That is amazing! He really was meant to be in your life!_

 
Yeah I bought one of those...it gave no response on one and Not Pregnant on the other which I took to mean negative ...I think the best test is Urine and Blood at the Drs office in some cases....


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 5, 2009)

SO WHAT HAPPENED???  Inquiring minds would like to know....


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_SO WHAT HAPPENED??? Inquiring minds would like to know...._

 
Agreed!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Apr 5, 2009)

o tish thats like my little man! On the pill and a condom and he still managed to swim his way into existance! lol...

Girl listen.. if you are worried about it just go get a blood test but honestly.. im on yaz too and it effs me up like no other.. ill be good to go for MONTHS,... getting my period regulary, no big deal... then out of the woodworks ill get a random "middle of the month" period... or ill skip it all together... or ill spot non-stop between periods.. i just dont think yaz is very strong so it doesnt regulate very well to be honest.... so whatever. with two full periods and negative pregnancy tests i think you REALLY have nothing to worry about


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 5, 2009)

Im another one.. I got pregnant on the pill.. not once but twice :] I'm finally getting my tubes tied!  Actually.. I prefer if my hubby got a vasectomy, but his balls are "too precious" to be cut open and tampered with -_-...


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I wish you luck sweetie...and hopefully it will be negative and you just need an adjustment on the BC....

I had three DS pregnancy test 2 said negative ...1 was in the middle with no response.....Doctors urine test said negative...still not feeling well after after 3 months...Blood test said PREGNANT...His name is Christian by the way!

Oh I forgot....I was on the pill to regulate my cycle..had been for about 6 years......AND my tubes were tied!! Guess God meant for Christian to be here!!_

 

Wow tish... Your son just wanted out...  When I was pregnant, I took 5 home pregnancy tests, and had 2 blood tests before the third blood test proved I was pregnant at 4 months...


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Im another one.. I got pregnant on the pill.. not once but twice :] I'm finally getting my tubes tied!  Actually.. I prefer if my hubby got a vasectomy, but his balls are "too precious" to be cut open and tampered with -_-..._

 
Vasectomy is the way to go man, cheaper, easier, less risks, heals faster. And if my partner at the time objects, I'm going to remind him that thus far I've borne all of the inconvience of birth control and now it's his turn. BCP, depo provera, BCP again, and now an IUD... What's a vasectomy after all that hassel?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Vasectomy is the way to go man, cheaper, easier, less risks, heals faster. And if my partner at the time objects, I'm going to remind him that thus far I've borne all of the inconvience of birth control and now it's his turn. BCP, depo provera, BCP again, and now an IUD... What's a vasectomy after all that hassel?_

 
You know girl!! I never really thought about it that way.. I still got time to convince his ass!!! Thanks


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

I always say....My dh and I are both spayed and neutered ...we did it as a team.....


----------

